# The Beach



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

We really are having some freak weather over here in Scotland! I even went out at night without a jacket on ;D

It was such a beautiful night I just had to share some of the photos:


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sunset, 8)


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Sunset Whitby England.........


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D

We love the Freaks and (partners)  ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Rudy said:


> ;D
> 
> We love the Freaks and (partners)  ;D


 Nice photos Ruby.........  ..is that planet Earth in the second photo...LOL.. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

That's are killing grounds never gets dark in the summers but 48 mins max ;D

we seek it all

some fun 

and My Great Whites are eating frozen whales for snacks :-*


----------

